# VOTE! Best Subway



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*VOTE: Best Subway*

Here are the subways which received the most nominations.

Vote for your favourite.



*1. London*

*2. Tokyo*

*3. Moscow*

*4. New York*

*5. Hong Kong*

*6. Paris*


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Paris for me.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

I choose Moscow for its elegant and unique stations.


----------



## malud (May 8, 2005)

Berlin natürlich!


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The Underground


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

London because It's were everything related to subways has started.


----------



## gucci_london (Jul 26, 2005)

HONG KONG PEOPLE THINK THAT ACTULLY LONDON UNDERGROUND IS GREAT BUT IT'S NOT MOST OF IT'S STATION ON NORTHERN LINE ARE IN VERY BAD CONDITION. ALSO LONDON UNDERGROUND IS NOT SAFE. IT IS ALSO ONE OF THE WORST UNDERGROUND SYSTEM IN THE WORLD FOR ME.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

PARIS


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Tokyo


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

London


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

TOKYO -- the largest subway system in the world


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

to be honest, Tokyo is the only good one and maybe HK.

The others are just long. New York is Dirty and Old, not modern.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

<--------- Thessaloniki Metro 


No, seriously, I vote for Moscow, which could be better, but i love it! kay:


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

Best Rail System

small system 
Hong kong(80heavy rail, 50lightrail, 50tram): its modern, clean and comfortable but most important of all it is sustainable, it works very well for the city its size and it works well with its other transport mode when its combine with its density ... it is one of the least car dependent city in the world(lowest cars/ 1000inhabitants in the world)

Large system
Tokyo(600stations in immediate area, around 2000 in kanto): ultra complex system with close to 2000 stations(all-rail) in the kanto area(one province) that are clean, modern and comfortable ... whats most impressive for this system is ... it works for the entire country ... every city, town are centres around station node ... no matter big or small ... plus the system aged quite well

Other great transport systems:
Singapore, London, Taipei, Kansai(osaka-kobe-kyoto), Seoul, Amsterdam


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Madrid should be on the list; anyway, my vote goes to London, the UNDERGROUND


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

London


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

London.


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll go with Moscow, it a underrated subway but it's one of the best in the world with the best modern and old looking stations in the world.


----------



## Codex (Jan 31, 2003)

Madrid should go on the list... my vote goes for Tokyo


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Of course Tokyo.
It's the largest metro system in the world.
It's modern, new, clean, punctual, comfort,save......
And I wonder why Hong Kong is in the list. :?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Somebody has rigged this poll.

Half the "people" voting for New York have zero posts, and only registered within the last few days.

Tokyo and London were way out in front, then suddenly New York surges ahead in the space of a few hours.

Sorry, but that just doesn't happen in the Hall of Fame unless somebody has rigged the poll.

I declare this contest null and void.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

That is sad, it was such a nice idea.
But you can pull of all the people with 0 posts of that 20 score of New York and declare Tokyo as a winner, NY will propably be third or something.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

NEW YORK CITY!


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Forza Raalte said:


> That is sad, it was such a nice idea.
> But you can pull of all the people with 0 posts of that 20 score of New York and declare Tokyo as a winner, NY will propably be third or something.


I think that's what I'll do. Tokyo will be declared the winner.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> Somebody has rigged this poll.
> 
> Half the "people" voting for New York have zero posts, and only registered within the last few days.
> 
> ...


Thats a shame...

Can't the person who did it be easily found based on IPs?


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

HK


----------

